# I am 12 and I have Crohn's disease



## 13381 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have Crohn's disease but not as bad as some people. I am very lucky. I am going to my GI on Tuesday to go over my results of my last colonoscopy and endoscopy. I am nervous.







I am looking for other kids my age to talk to about Crohn's.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

In Canada, we have an acrobatic military air team called the Snowbirds, much like the Blue Angels you have in the States. They are giving a show in Victoria, on our long weeked, as a fundraiser for kids like you. Hopefully, something will come of this to develop a more effective treatment for Crohn's and UC.My best wishes for you.Mark


----------



## 13381 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for your email. I hope we can find a cure soon! My family does a bowl-a-thon every year to raise money. We have come in 2nd for the last 2 years for raising the most money. I just wish there was a way we could get the word out more and find a cure! Thanks for your email!


----------



## 21167 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi welcome to the forums, hopefully there might be a few peopl ehere with crohn's. How did your appointment with GI go?


----------



## 20525 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Haley i'm 12 and have crohns disease too.







I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy on the 11th and since I found out I had crohns disease I've kinda been wanting someone to talk to too.







So far I've been doing fine but I'm kind of nervous about what might happen in the future. I'm afraid I might get a flare up at a horrible time. When I get the pains in my stomach I don't feel like really doing anything . Do you?


----------

